# Please help! I'm obsessed! 15 week potty shot.



## 3littleloves

It's been close to 13 weeks since I found out at 15+2 that I'm expecting a girl. The attached photo was from this scan and the tech was very sure it was a girl. It was confirmed again 4 weeks later when I had a scan at 19 weeks. We didn't get a good photos from this scan but the tech showed us the three lines and lack of a penis. Before the scan was over she went back and checked again for me. This is our first girl after two boys and I was slowly starting to believe it but now I'm obsessing over the possibility of it being a boy. We have decided on her name, given away all our old boy's clothes and now I'm going a bit nuts with gorgeous girl's clothes. I feel like I'd be heartbroken if it's not a girl after calling her by her name for weeks now and finally starting to believe it. 
So please humour me and tell me what you think. Is there any way this could be a boy?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 67.9 KB
Views: 47


----------



## babytots

I would say that's a girl and if it was confirmed again at your following scan then I til you could be pretty sure it's a girl. Have you thought of maybe booking a private scan jus to triple check? X


----------



## BabyCleo

that's a girl! im having a girl too :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## lau86

Definite girl in my eyes!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:pink:


----------



## Lucy3

Looks pink to me! Congrats!


----------



## Kazy

Looks like a girl! I am expecting another girl and have two boys.y husband came from 5 boys no girls so I assumed we would be the same. I was convinced this one was a boy and when they told me girl I was floored and soooo excited as I never dreamed I'd have two. Anyway, gave away all my boy stuff, started getting room ready, name her and have had the exact same thoughts as you!! I keep looking at the us pictures and wondering if there was a mistake because it would be hard to adjust if it's a boy. 
My us looks a lot loke that one! I think you are good. It's a girl. :) just thought if say I sometimes wonder the same things too. Lol


----------



## madseasons

:pink: !!!!


----------



## agonzalez218

Definitely a girl!!!! Congratsssss. I really hope it's confirmed, but I'm almost certain this is a mini you!!! :pink:


----------



## 3littleloves

Thanks everyone. I'd love to get a private scan just to confirm again but DP is completely against spending $100 to find out what we already know :( So I' finding myself obsessing about it and convincing myself it's a boy after reading about boy ultrasounds that look like girls. 
Thanks Kazy - glad to know it's not just me. I don't think I'll truly believe it until she's born!


----------



## Samantha1991

Definetly girl congrats


----------

